# First Laser burn



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

My first laser burn. It's on a 6X8 piece of BB scrap.Took 127 minutes to burn and, HOURS to design it in Inkscape. It's also the first time I've used Inkscape.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks good Gene, What font is that? I assume that is 6"X8".
Herb


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Herb, I think the font is Amarillo. Yes, 6"X8".


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

127 minutes to burn, that sounds like a lot . I’m guessing this is an argon laser module? 
My co2 laser would have been a few minutes .

Looks good though Gene


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Rick, it's a little Eleks Maker, el cheapo from China. One watt...I think.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks like an all around success.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice job Gene.I'd like to try a similar project with all family members names,but there is just too many of them.lol


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that deserves a well earned *KUDOS....*


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Did a very nice job, very readable and good separation in the leaves.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the nice comments and kudos, guys.
James, my wife is one of nine kids. She wondered if a similar one could be burned for her sibs. Told her no. One of her brothers has 11 offspring and I quit counting his grandkids.
Steve, the tree is a clip art image. I can't draw water.
I think there's a way to speed up the burn process. Just gotta do more research.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks good Gene!

I looked in to getting a laser the last 2 years but between probable software issues and the inexpensive lasers I was looking at decided to pass. I figured I would end up throwing my computer and or the laser before I made anything worth showing


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Your design is very nice, Gene. Inkscape should get easier once your familiar with the tools that you need.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Gene Howe said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments and kudos, guys.
> James, my wife is one of nine kids. She wondered if a similar one could be burned for her sibs. Told her no. One of her brothers has 11 offspring and I quit counting his grandkids.
> Steve, the tree is a clip art image. I can't draw water.
> I think there's a way to speed up the burn process. Just gotta do more research.


I suspect it’s working fine . Im comparing an 80 watt co2 laser to a 1 watt diode . 
It’s kinda neat how a laser diode can burn though , and it’s probably more dependable than a tube ,as mine has issues and won’t fire or it’s sporadic.
I’m hoping that it’s an issue with the PS , as it would be a cheaper fix .

Keep up the good work Gene


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

TenGees said:


> Your design is very nice, Gene. Inkscape should get easier once your familiar with the tools that you need.


Thanks, Paul. Getting familiar is the rub. 

Rick, an Epilog is in my future....as soon as those lottery winnings materialize.:wink:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Gene Howe said:


> Thanks, Paul. Getting familiar is the rub.
> 
> Rick, an Epilog is in my future....as soon as those lottery winnings materialize.:wink:


I keep buying them knowing it’s pretty much another tax on the poor lol .
Could hardly imagine the shop I’d have if I hit the big one though.

My first choice in lasers would be Kern though


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Is that after the Insulation and CNC??

See Gene, you can teach an old dog new tricks -- even if we don't have a clue what we're doing.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Is that after the Insulation and CNC??
> 
> See Gene, you can teach an old dog new tricks -- even if we don't have a clue what we're doing.


Well if I win the lotto I was debating to contract out the insulation part . Maybe I’ll get a pic taken of myself installing the last piece for social media


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

good job


----------

